# Minnesota CWD DNR, Can CWD jump from deer to humans? yes, maybe some day, see video



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, March 17, 2012 


Minnesota CWD DNR, Can chronic wasting disease jump from deer to humans? yes, maybe some day YOUTUBE 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/minnesota-cwd-dnr-can-chronic-wasting.html




tss


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

some recent science on the real likelyhood in my opinion, that CWD has already jumped species to humans. nobody likes to hear that, but that is it in a nut shell. there is already two document strains of CWD now, with more in the pipeline to come. ...


PLUS, THE CDC DID NOT PUT THIS WARNING OUT FOR THE WELL BEING OF THE DEER AND ELK ; 


Thursday, May 26, 2011 

Travel History, Hunting, and Venison Consumption Related to Prion Disease Exposure, 2006-2007 FoodNet Population Survey 

Journal of the American Dietetic Association Volume 111, Issue 6 , Pages 858-863, June 2011. 



http://transmissiblespongiformencep...11/05/travel-history-hunting-and-venison.html 





NOR IS THE FDA recalling this CWD positive elk meat for the well being of the dead elk ; 



Wednesday, March 18, 2009 

Noah's Ark Holding, LLC, Dawson, MN RECALL Elk products contain meat derived from an elk confirmed to have CWD NV, CA, TX, CO, NY, UT, FL, OK RECALLS AND FIELD CORRECTIONS: FOODS CLASS II 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/03/noahs-ark-holding-llc-dawson-mn-recall.html 





now, let&#8217;s see what the authors said about this casual link, personal communications years ago. see where it is stated NO STRONG evidence. so, does this mean there IS casual evidence ???? 



&#8220;Our conclusion stating that we found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans&#8221; 






From: TSS (216-119-163-189.ipset45.wt.net) 

Subject: CWD aka MAD DEER/ELK TO HUMANS ??? 

Date: September 30, 2002 at 7:06 am PST 

From: "Belay, Ermias" 

To: 

Cc: "Race, Richard (NIH)" ; ; "Belay, Ermias" 

Sent: Monday, September 30, 2002 9:22 AM 

Subject: RE: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS 

Dear Sir/Madam, 

In the Archives of Neurology you quoted (the abstract of which was attached to your email), we did not say CWD in humans will present like variant CJD. 

That assumption would be wrong. I encourage you to read the whole article and call me if you have questions or need more clarification (phone: 404-639-3091). 

Also, we do not claim that "no-one has ever been infected with prion disease from eating venison." 

Our conclusion stating that we found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans in the article you quoted or in any other forum is limited to the patients we investigated. 



Ermias Belay, M.D. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention 




-----Original Message----- 

From: 

Sent: Sunday, September 29, 2002 10:15 AM 

To: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] 

Subject: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS 

Sunday, November 10, 2002 6:26 PM ......snip........end..............TSS 

Thursday, April 03, 2008 

A prion disease of cervids: Chronic wasting disease 

2008 1: Vet Res. 2008 Apr 3;39(4):41 

A prion disease of cervids: Chronic wasting disease 

Sigurdson CJ. 

snip... 


*** twenty-seven CJD patients who regularly consumed venison were reported to the Surveillance Center***, 


snip... 



full text ; 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/04/prion-disease-of-cervids-chronic.html 





so, what does this statement mean ???



''Our conclusion stating that we found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans''



how did we get from a 'casual link', to a 'strong link', from the same people and the same study, just two different times in print.


DOES this mean that the evidence they have to date on cwd to humans, is that there is some evidence, weak evidence, mild evidence, moderate evidence, casual, that cwd will transmit to humans ??? 


seems to me, TSE prion mad cow science continues to evade us, only because of greed and ingorance $

seems evertime evidence shows a link, our fine federal friends sweep it under the rug;



THIRD CJD REPORT UK 1994 

snip... 

Consumption of venison and veal was much less widespread among both cases and controls. For both of these meats, there was evidence of a trend with increasing frequency of consumption being associated with increasing risk of CJD. These associations were largely unchanged when attention was restricted to pairs with data obtained from relatives. ... 


http://www.cjd.ed.ac.uk/Archive reports/report3.pdf 




course, the deer farmers had a hissy fit over that report, then complained to the feds in the UK, and they then watered it down so bad, they hardly mentioned it. and then gave assurances to the deer farmers that ;





CJD9/10022 

October 1994 

Mr R.N. Elmhirst Chairman British Deer Farmers Association Holly Lodge Spencers Lane BerksWell Coventry CV7 7BZ 

Dear Mr Elmhirst, 

CREUTZFELDT-JAKOB DISEASE (CJD) SURVEILLANCE UNIT REPORT 

Thank you for your recent letter concerning the publication of the third annual report from the CJD Surveillance Unit. I am sorry that you are dissatisfied with the way in which this report was published. 

The Surveillance Unit is a completely independant outside body and the Department of Health is committed to publishing their reports as soon as they become available. In the circumstances it is not the practice to circulate the report for comment since the findings of the report would not be amended. In future we can ensure that the British Deer Farmers Association receives a copy of the report in advance of publication. 

The Chief Medical Officer has undertaken to keep the public fully informed of the results of any research in respect of CJD. This report was entirely the work of the unit and was produced completely independantly of the the Department. 

The statistical results reqarding the consumption of venison was put into perspective in the body of the report and was not mentioned at all in the press release. Media attention regarding this report was low key but gave a realistic presentation of the statistical findings of the Unit. This approach to publication was successful in that consumption of venison was highlighted only once by the media ie. in the News at one television proqramme. 

I believe that a further statement about the report, or indeed statistical links between CJD and consumption of venison, would increase, and quite possibly give damaging credence, to the whole issue. From the low key media reports of which I am aware it seems unlikely that venison consumption will suffer adversely, if at all. 


http://web.archive.org/web/20030511010117/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1994/10/00003001.pdf 





this Minnesota official sure did beat around the bush with the topic (my opinion), but he did not say never. that's a step forward. but, since the article in question here, since then, more concerns about cwd to humans, the article that just came out in the CDC emerging disease March 2012. 



Saturday, March 17, 2012 


Minnesota CWD DNR, Can chronic wasting disease jump from deer to humans? yes, maybe some day YOUTUBE 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/minnesota-cwd-dnr-can-chronic-wasting.html




or has it already ???





"In the Archives of Neurology you quoted (the abstract of which was attached to your email), we did not say CWD in humans will present like variant CJD."



now, what i post below, this is an old speech the Prion God himself made i.e. stan-the-man Prusiner, he won the Nobel prize for the PRION. now Stan is very smart person (he did not win the Nobel Prize for nothing), but he speaks in riddles. i have questioned him about this sporadic spontaneous CJD, the term he uses, and i ask him, of the 85%+ of all sporadic CJD, how much does he claim is a spontaneous event? in 55 year and older sporadic CJD victims, sporadic CJD jumps from 1 in 1,000,000, to 1 in 9,000 in 55 years and older. so that is a substantial increase in sporadic CJD victims. so, all combined, with sporadic CJD, how many of those 85%+ victims, are truely a spontaneous happening, or from a source? he has yet to answer my question on that. it's a very simple question. but yet to be answered. i have yet to see any documented proof, science peer review, that the spontaneous TSE, natural field case TSE, has every happened. IF IT IS the case, and any one of these TSE prion disease cab happen spontaneously, without any source, just a funked out twisted protein that happened by itself (to date never proven), if this is the case, then every animal eaten and or recycled for feed or any product, would have to be tested. ...



riddle me this, riddle me that, the mad cow is out of the hat...



Tuesday, March 20, 2012


STANLEY PRUSINER AND THE DINOSAUR END OF TIME SCENARIO WITH TSE PRION aka mad cow type disease 



http://cjdusa.blogspot.com/2012/03/stanley-prusiner-and-dinosaur-end-of.html





Wednesday, January 5, 2011 


ENLARGING SPECTRUM OF PRION-LIKE DISEASES Prusiner Colby et al 2011 Prions 

David W. Colby1,* and Stanley B. Prusiner1,2 

+ Author Affiliations 

1Institute for Neurodegenerative Diseases, University of California, San Francisco, San Francisco, California 94143 2Department of Neurology, University of California, San Francisco, San Francisco, California 94143 Correspondence: [email protected] 

SNIP... 

Greetings, 

I believe the statement and quote below is incorrect ; 

"CWD has been transmitted to cattle after intracerebral inoculation, although the infection rate was low (4 of 13 animals [Hamir et al. 2001]). This finding raised concerns that CWD prions might be transmitted to cattle grazing in contaminated pastures." 

Please see ; 

Within 26 months post inoculation, 12 inoculated animals had lost weight, revealed abnormal clinical signs, and were euthanatized. Laboratory tests revealed the presence of a unique pattern of the disease agent in tissues of these animals. These findings demonstrate that when CWD is directly inoculated into the brain of cattle, 86% of inoculated cattle develop clinical signs of the disease. 

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?seq_no_115=194089 



"although the infection rate was low (4 of 13 animals [Hamir et al. 2001])." 



shouldn't this be corrected, 86% is NOT a low rate. ... 


kindest regards, 

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. P.O. Box 42 Bacliff, Texas USA 77518 



MARCH 1, 2011 

UPDATED CORRESPONDENCE FROM AUTHORS OF THIS STUDY I.E. COLBY, PRUSINER ET AL, ABOUT MY CONCERNS OF THE DISCREPANCY BETWEEN THEIR FIGURES AND MY FIGURES OF THE STUDIES ON CWD TRANSMISSION TO CATTLE ; 


----- Original Message ----- 

From: David Colby 

To: [email protected] 

Cc: [email protected] 

Sent: Tuesday, March 01, 2011 8:25 AM 

Subject: Re: FW: re-Prions David W. Colby1,* and Stanley B. Prusiner1,2 + Author Affiliations 

Dear Terry Singeltary, 

Thank you for your correspondence regarding the review article Stanley Prusiner and I recently wrote for Cold Spring Harbor Perspectives. Dr. Prusiner asked that I reply to your message due to his busy schedule. We agree that the transmission of CWD prions to beef livestock would be a troubling development and assessing that risk is important. In our article, we cite a peer-reviewed publication reporting confirmed cases of laboratory transmission based on stringent criteria. The less stringent criteria for transmission described in the abstract you refer to lead to the discrepancy between your numbers and ours and thus the interpretation of the transmission rate. We stand by our assessment of the literature--namely that the transmission rate of CWD to bovines appears relatively low, but we recognize that even a low transmission rate could have important implications for public health and we thank you for bringing attention to this matter. 

Warm Regards, David Colby 

-- 

David Colby, PhDAssistant ProfessorDepartment of Chemical EngineeringUniversity of Delaware 


====================END...TSS============== 



SNIP...SEE FULL TEXT ; 


http://betaamyloidcjd.blogspot.com/2011/01/enlarging-spectrum-of-prion-like.html 



http://www.iatp.org/files/Statement_from_Stanley_B_Prusiner_MD_About_Mad.pdf



By Terry S. Singeltary Sr.

Published February 11, 2004



Greetings,as a lay person;-) i am thankful for Dr. Prusiners report below. I only wish that he would elaborate on the spontaneous aspect of sporadic CJD and how many of the 85%+ of all CJDs does he think happens spontaneously without route and source of the agent? I am concerned that people who read this, will come to the conclusion that all sporadic CJDs are a spontaneousmutation, when in reality all sporadic CJD is, is CJD from unknown route and source and they could be many. in fact, there could be many phenotypes of CJD that are now called sporadic CJD...


http://www.iatp.org/files/REPORT_ON_MEASURES_RELATING_TO_BOVINE_SPONGIFO.htm



trying to explain away something, that has never been documented in the wild, in humans or animals i.e. spontaneous sporadic TSE prion disease.




http://www.plospathogens.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.ppat.1000421




kind regards,
terry


----------

